# SS 17.06.17 - Haydn #84



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 84 in E-flat major, H. 1/84 

1. Largo - Allegro
2. Andante
3. Menuet e Trio
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this week it's one of the "Paris" Symphonies from Papa Haydn. I know he's been on here a lot but he also wrote more Symphonies than anyone else so I hope everyone will grab a copy and give this work a listen.

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me Bernstein too.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I usually listen to ASMF for the Paris symphonies but this week I'll give Harry Christophers a spin.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 84, w. OAE/Kuijiken. Recorded 1989 at Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Tim Handley.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Another vote for Bernstein, who is my "go to" for the Paris Symphonies.

Actually, Karajan is surprisingly good, particularly in the first movement - it's a shame about the horrible galumphing menuet.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernstein/NYPO for me...


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra + Adam Fischer


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting that you selected Haydn Symphony No.84. The only version I have is by Antal Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica.
Will play that one over the weekend.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *Haydn*: Symphony 84, w. OAE/Kuijiken. Recorded 1989 at Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Tim Handley.


I shall give this version a go and then probably go to Dorati for a second dose


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll listen to Bruggen's Haydn #84 this weekend. I'm looking forward to the HIP performance!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik:


----------

